# Genral season birds??Here's mine,,



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Put them to roost last night,,,,got my 6 year old boy out of bed at 4:30,,set up decoys..

Watched them fly down ,,It took 15 minutes for them to see the decoys,,,,,

But when he saw them it was allover........Fun opening general season for us...[attachment=0:rpc5casn]100_1590.jpg[/attachment:rpc5casn]


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work! That was fast! Suns not even up yet, must have been in your back yard. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! That little guy has the look of he's ready for a nap! Well done and awesome job on sharing that hunt with your son! I am sure he is one happy camper! Oh, p.s., nice looking bird too!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on a great bird


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice turkey. congrates good luck to everyone. :lol:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Nice work! That was fast! Suns not even up yet, must have been in your back yard. :wink:


Yup,,300 yards from my deck on the back porch..


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

SUPER!!! And that youngster looks like he won't take a nap for a week!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice! Well done. :O||:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bird!

Great picture there. I want your yard.. 8)


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

+1 :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice bird good job.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Oustanding!! It is cool your son was with you


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

GOOFY, apparently you're 1 of only 2 UWN'ers to get one so far congrats, great bird!! So I still haven't recieved my invitation to come hunt your back yard :?: :mrgreen:


----------

